# Leave only footprints....



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

*After our little play out in the brickworks earlier in the day we had gone in search of food in Sheffield, indeed we found some but it was horrid so then we went in search of derp, but the derp we were after was sealed up like a good'un
*
*However, whilst looking round said sealed thing we found a sight for sore eyes, a half wrecked building. It seems the demo crew had stopped for baby Jesus, aww.
There was a light on in't little cabin but no sign of anyone and a crawl sized gap under't fence so it would have been rude not to! *​

*We fully expected to be caught at any moment with this being city centre and right next to a posh car showroom but with fading light we went in took a few pics and left whilst our luck was still in. Upon getting home and looking at my pics I had that "unfinished business" feeling that all explorers have from time to time, and we just can't let it lie can we?*
*2days later I'm back in the car on the way to meet Mr Snapt for another bite of this one and we were in once again this time before daylight, we were having a proper go this time.*​
History (stolen from 'tinternet)​
_*Historic Footprint Tools is closing with the loss of 50 jobs after being hit by a combination of declining demand and the rising cost of essential equipment for its new plant in Sheffield's Upper Don Valley.
The 134 year old, family-owned company, which rode out the recession of the mid-1980s and 90s, decided to call it a day while it was still in a position to pay its staff and all its debts in full, and complete existing orders.

"It's really sad andADVERTISEMENTwe are desperately sorry that it has come to this," said Footprint's managing director and Past Master Cutler, Christopher Jewitt.

"We believed we should act with a degree of dignity and in a controlled manner that looks after the interests of our customers, our suppliers and, as best we can, our former employees."Footprint has taken what is the uncommon step of seeking a Members' Voluntary Liquidation, which can only occur if a company has sufficient assets to pay everyone in full, as opposed to a Creditors Voluntary Liquidation or administration, which occurs when assets are insufficient to pay creditors in full.

The decision comes months after Footprint had been looking forward to a bright future, following a move from its ageing, multi-storey factory in Hollis Croft, in Sheffield city centre, to more modern facilities, close to Owlerton Stadium.

An essential part of the relocation plan involved major investment in a German forging machine which would have opened up opportunities to move into hi-tech markets.

But, the recession dealt Footprint a double blow.

While the collapse of the pound pushed the cost of the vital machine up by 25 per cent, demand for Footprint's top quality, Made in Sheffield tradesmen's tools from its main markets in the UK, North America and Australasia, fell by up to 50 per cent. To make matters worse, Footprint had tied cash up in building up stocks to ensure as seamless a switch from Hollis Croft to Owlerton as possible.

"Bridging the financial gap became unaffordable. It's not the plan that was wrong, or the business model, it was a series of events coming at the wrong time, when we were most vulnerable," said Mr Jewitt.

Footprint looked at a number of options in a bid to keep the company going, including a merger or sale, but came to the conclusion that without the new forging machine, it would not be viable.

"Without a forge, it isn't a business," said Mr Jewitt. "We looked at buying forgings in from other people, but we would not have controlled the quality or the price and it would have taken investment in getting our tooling to fit their machines."*_​
*
As far as we can tell no-one has been in here for years, the last reports I found were from 2009 and there is no graff anywhere, oh lady luck was smiling on Team Weasel for once.

On with some pics me thinks​*
*We waited for sunrise from our peepy hole

Dawn by T Bolt, on Flickr

Entry was a bit tricky but being the pro's we are we managed it!

out by T Bolt, on Flickr


001_2276 by T Bolt, on Flickr


001_2262 by T Bolt, on Flickr



wall by T Bolt, on Flickr


time by T Bolt, on Flickr



window by T Bolt, on Flickr

Not a lot of privacy here​
toilet by T Bolt, on Flickr*​


safe by T Bolt, on Flickr



stairs by T Bolt, on Flickr


sun by T Bolt, on Flickr​


4 by T Bolt, on Flickr​


001_2238 by T Bolt, on Flickr​


001_2258 by T Bolt, on Flickr

*How rude after coming all this way!!


no admittance by T Bolt, on Flickr*​


junction by T Bolt, on Flickr​


samples by T Bolt, on Flickr



call me by T Bolt, on Flickr



hellhole by T Bolt, on Flickr



corridor by T Bolt, on Flickr


colours by T Bolt, on Flickr


clock by T Bolt, on Flickr

*Then Snapt said he wanted to go to the other side of the building across the street. I did not want to go over there because 
1, IT LOOKED LIKE IT WANTED TO KILL ME or at least squash my head or break my legs and very possibly all three at once!!!
2, It looked like it wanted to get me caught

but oh my god am I glad we did, the light and the reflections were amazing.*​

sunshade by T Bolt, on Flickr


three by T Bolt, on Flickr


1 by T Bolt, on Flickr


sit by T Bolt, on Flickr​

reflect by T Bolt, on Flickr​
*Whilst in here I noticed a shadow pass by the front of the little hutty thing on the site, from the direction of the sun the owner of that shadow had to be in the compound but we were packing up so all was not lost but the fence is right in front of the hutty thing! eek. Time to go and say hello.
As we walked towards the demo'd front of the building and plain sight we noticed a fire escape on the corner of the rear wall and knowing it couldn't be that easy we tried it anyway....as it opened up in front of 2 young ladies who barely even cared we were only about 100 yards from the car but I insisted on walking past the secca guy just beacuse we could. 

This was one of my fave ever explores I think because it was all just so unexpected..
9/10 from on this one.
thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed it.*​


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2016)

You've found a couple of real beauties here! Splendid shots and great write up.


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2016)

Stunning photos tbolt.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 31, 2016)

Seriously stunning, Can't beat a bit of industrial! Thanks for posting them up!


----------



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> You've found a couple of real beauties here! Splendid shots and great write up.



Thank you, it was a cracking mooch


----------



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

krela said:


> Stunning photos tbolt.



Thanks krela


----------



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> Seriously stunning, Can't beat a bit of industrial! Thanks for posting them up!



Thanks very much the light (and the secca) were very kind


----------



## blacksnake (Dec 31, 2016)

Bravo sir... Bravo!!! Abso-bloody-lootely marvellous that squire. Most impressive pics, loving the reflective window shots.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## smiler (Dec 31, 2016)

Team Weasel! Love It, I'm glad you went back, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Dec 31, 2016)

You must have heard of team Weasel? We are a legend sir!!!


----------



## smiler (Dec 31, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> You must have heard of team Weasel? We are a legend sir!!!



Pardon my ignorance Sir, I have now, I look forward to their further escapades in 2017. Have a Safe New Years nosing around.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice Mr. Bolt. Looks like you had some cracking light and made the very best of it - nice work.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 31, 2016)

That's something else dude,beautiful photos


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb set. Some great comps and loving the colours...


----------



## Wrench (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Sir Judders


----------



## Wrench (Jan 1, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Superb set. Some great comps and loving the colours...



Thanks very much sir


----------



## Wrench (Jan 1, 2017)

oldscrote said:


> That's something else dude,beautiful photos



Thank you.


----------



## pizzapie (Jan 1, 2017)

*love it*

wow one of my favourite thank you


----------



## Wrench (Jan 1, 2017)

pizzapie said:


> wow one of my favourite thank you



Wow, thanks, that's an awesome comment to get.
Thank you.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah lovely pics there nice work!


----------



## Wrench (Jan 4, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah lovely pics there nice work!


Thank you sir


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 9, 2017)

This made me laugh

Stunning first shot! and yes you had some great light and caught some fantastic reflections, I bet your glad you risked goin across now!

We definitely need more "crawl size gaps" about, Im all for that


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice.


----------

